# Dry skin around the ear problem



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! Well,l I hope this isn't a bad start for this year. As you guys know my pony Sassy! Well she has a sore ear, and the hair is very dry and scaly. I can't blame flies yet, its winter. She rubs it a lot on her feeder.
Got any ideas form looking at the pics? Thanks so much for your help and input. Trying to narrow down before vet bills start!
The hair around the ear is turning gray, not the same color as her brown coat.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I would probably dust the horse with some "Sevin" dust. It may have ear mites. Look along the mane and at the tail base, with a magnifying glass, down at skin level.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

CIW said:


> I would probably dust the horse with some "Sevin" dust. It may have ear mites. Look along the mane and at the tail base, with a magnifying glass, down at skin level.


Thank you I will! I just sprayed her down with MTG. I was kinda thinking mites but wanted a second opinion. Haven't dealt with them before, always something new!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Check for lice.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree with lice or ear mites. You can use Nu-Stock right in the ears, it is the cream version of MTG, is easy to apply into the ear itself. I use it for everything, from minor cuts and hairless patches, to mites, mange, etc. Wear gloves, it smells like sulfur, is bright yellow, and will make your hands smell even after washing them!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> I agree with lice or ear mites. You can use Nu-Stock right in the ears, it is the cream version of MTG, is easy to apply into the ear itself. I use it for everything, from minor cuts and hairless patches, to mites, mange, etc. Wear gloves, it smells like sulfur, is bright yellow, and will make your hands smell even after washing them!


Thanks for the NU-Stock tip. I will look for some. I looked for mites but didn't see any, but her hair is super thick. Hopefully when I get a sunny day that will help, regardless I'm going to find Nu-Stock and get on it. She's already more at ease with the MTG. 
Thanks again everyone! You guys are the best!
Terry


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

http://americashorsedaily.com/ear-ticks/#.VtVy0qX2bIU


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

malinda said:


> http://americashorsedaily.com/ear-ticks/#.VtVy0qX2bIU


As Malinda has indicated, horses don't get ear mites. They can get a fungus that grows kinda sorta like a mushroom or plaque shaped. I don't think that's what is pictured tho. It looks to me like lice. 

Does it run underneath her mane, Terry? And it's itchy? I'd try treating all your horses with a product containing Pyrethroid.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> As Malinda has indicated, horses don't get ear mites. They can get a fungus that grows kinda sorta like a mushroom or plaque shaped. I don't think that's what is pictured tho. It looks to me like lice.
> 
> Does it run underneath her mane, Terry? And it's itchy? I'd try treating all your horses with a product containing Pyrethroid.


Checked underneath her mane, I see nothing. Checked my 2 other horses, so far nothing yet with them. 
Thanks very much Terry


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> As Malinda has indicated, horses don't get ear mites. They can get a fungus that grows kinda sorta like a mushroom or plaque shaped. I don't think that's what is pictured tho. It looks to me like lice.
> 
> Does it run underneath her mane, Terry? And it's itchy? I'd try treating all your horses with a product containing Pyrethroid.


PS No luck on Nu- Stock product. Going to a rodeo Friday, taking my 2 yr old granddaughter. She loves our horses! I will look there. Thanks!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I asked my vet about mites. She said they can get them, but it doesn't happen often. I would still try the Nu-Stock if you can find it, maybe check on Jeffers.com or one of the other online equine product places, but MTG is the liquid form of iNu-Stock basically so you are on the right track. If it is lice or mites, MTG will work fine. I also have used baby oil, but only in dog and cat ear mite cases. Not sure it would work on horses:-/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would be very surprised if the horse has ear mites and would strongly recommend not dumping anything in it's ear but I'm one of those people who believes it's best to consider the most logical options first. 

Typically, if a horse has something bothering the inside of their ear, the head will be turned and they shake their head a lot. There was only mention of rubbing which logically indicates an itchy spot and that would lead me to consider lice or perhaps just dry skin of she wears a halter quite often or she's been rubbing on a feeder when eating.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

To clarify, I didn't recommend dumping anything in the ear, only applying with a cotton ball or hand into the ear that can be reached. I agree with not dumping anything into an ear!! Sorry if my post sounded like that, I should be specific.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

aoconnor1 said:


> To clarify, I didn't recommend dumping anything in the ear, only applying with a cotton ball or hand into the ear that can be reached. I agree with not dumping anything into an ear!! Sorry if my post sounded like that, I should be specific.


Why not start treating for something that is common first instead of treating for something that isn't common and why offer up a cat & dog remedy that you don't know for sure even works on horses?

Typically, when you treat livestock, you try one thing at a time so in the end, you have an idea of what is the problem and what solved the problem. 

If horses get mites, it's not common and your vet only indicated that they 'can' get mites yet many horses get lice and suffer dry skin associated with tight fitting halters, rubbing on feed bunks and some during spring shedding.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

wr said:


> Why not start treating for something that is common first instead of treating for something that isn't common and why offer up a cat & dog remedy that you don't know for sure even works on horses?
> 
> Typically, when you treat livestock, you try one thing at a time so in the end, you have an idea of what is the problem and what solved the problem.
> 
> If horses get mites, it's not common and your vet only indicated that they 'can' get mites yet many horses get lice and suffer dry skin associated with tight fitting halters, rubbing on feed bunks and some during spring shedding.


Ok, no misleading intended. I have had ear mite issues in two horses in my life, but it's common to hear people refer to the dark brown wax that comes out of some horses ears as a mite issue, so I didn't know it was uncommon. Definitely won't offer suggestions again if not positive of what the problem is.

I have treated livestock for many years for many different injuries and illnesses, very successfully or not so much, I have tried and tested many different drugs and treatments. I rely on a wealth of information received over the years from vets and other long time horse owners. Hope I can be of help the next time around.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been back on. Working a lot. Still no Nu-Stock. I've been spraying down the area still with MTG when I get home. Getting her hair quenched, working it down into the skin. Then with all the leftover residue I work it down into her ear. She seems to be doing better, I haven't seen her rub anymore, but not always home either. She doesn't hang her head or turn it in any different way.
Ya know I do take her across the road to another pasture and leave her halter on. Its a break away halter. But I will clean it and make sure to remove it. I'm taking my 2 yr old granddaughter to our Illinois horse fair rodeo tomorrow nite, and will look there for some NU-Stock. I will have more time this weekend and some sun, and will give her a thorough look over.
Thanks again for your feedback!
Terry


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Valley Vet carries it if you can't find it local.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=94f68ee6-18fe-449a-9c23-62f127e82ff3&gas=nu-stock


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

TerryR said:


> Sorry I haven't been back on. Working a lot. Still no Nu-Stock. I've been spraying down the area still with MTG when I get home. Getting her hair quenched, working it down into the skin. Then with all the leftover residue I work it down into her ear. She seems to be doing better, I haven't seen her rub anymore, but not always home either. She doesn't hang her head or turn it in any different way.
> Ya know I do take her across the road to another pasture and leave her halter on. Its a break away halter. But I will clean it and make sure to remove it. I'm taking my 2 yr old granddaughter to our Illinois horse fair rodeo tomorrow nite, and will look there for some NU-Stock. I will have more time this weekend and some sun, and will give her a thorough look over.
> Thanks again for your feedback!
> Terry


Well we made it to the rodeo! Of course late getting everyone coordinated. 2-1/2 hrs of RODEO fun! My LIL 2 yr old granddaughter (WILEY) had so much fun! She kept calling all of the horses "SASSY". She just squeals and claps when she see's Sassy here at home! She was so mesmerized watching all the events and animals. 2-1/2 hrs kept her going the whole time. I believe Grandpa is going to have a riding partner! They even had miniature's, Bronco & Bull riding, 7yr olds doing this! It's so comical to watch the LIL mini horses with their 18" legs, (guessing) run & buck around the arena! So CUTE! And my LIL Wiley would "MOO" when she saw the massive BULLS! they are so MASSIVE! Lots of fun!
Anyway, back to reality, Sassy! To late for the vendors 10:30 PM, to buy NU-Stock. Sooooo, Amazon has shipped Nu-stock. Hopefully 2 days and we'll have her takin care of!
Thanks again, sorry for rambling, it's called the doting G-PA thing I guess!
Terry 
PS Got our next little rider coming approx. March 14! Son & Daughter in-law chose not to know the sex. Can't wait!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Terry, sounds like a blast!!! My 3 year old grand daughter calls every horse she sees "May". That is my fillys name, her picture is on my main screen on my phone, so every time my GD sees my phone, she knows that horse is May, but hasn't distinguished between her and every other horse alive. They are all "May".


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well, I got a much better chance to look at her this weekend. Had some nice sunshine to get a better look. I did not see any lice in her hair. I should have been able to see them right?
Hair is very dry after MTG dries. Patches of skin showing, I presume from rubbing. And this is all around the ear, outside.
Sprayed MTG all over again, saturated all the dry hair. Then took the left over reside and completely rubbed her inner ear down. No problems from her at all. 
This is very interesting!
Terry
PS I think this pony just enjoys making me pull my hair out!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Got my NU-Stock from amazon. Very large tube, very impressed! 73% Sulphur! She has large patches of skin showing now. Hope this stuff is the miracle cure, we need some!!!!
Terry


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Poor pony! I hope it will help! Can you shave the area off some so the Nu-Stock gets on the skin? I would try getting the inside of the ear around the area cleaned out as well, then you have a better chance of getting it healed up. Also, if it's mites, lice, etc, it will work on all. Even if it's just allergies aggravating her, it will help 

Wear gloves of some sort when applying, it will make your hands smell for days


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Poor pony! I hope it will help! Can you shave the area off some so the Nu-Stock gets on the skin? I would try getting the inside of the ear around the area cleaned out as well, then you have a better chance of getting it healed up. Also, if it's mites, lice, etc, it will work on all. Even if it's just allergies aggravating her, it will help
> 
> Wear gloves of some sort when applying, it will make your hands smell for days


Well I went out today to feed and put on more Nu-stock. Now she has more patches of bloody skin showing. WOW! Not done though! Her left eye is swollen again, swelled up like a golf ball. No tears or pus yet.
No chances taken now since last years eye ulcers. Calling the vet!
PS You're not joking aoconnor1. I haven't been wearing gloves, and I smell that Nu-stock all the time. It reminds me of a smell when I was a kid, but I can't place it.
Take care and thanks! I'll get back after the vet diagnoses her.
I've looked up again conjunctivitis, or moon blindness. There's some weird stuff out there!
Terry


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Poor pony! It may well be just allergies for her:-(. I have two geldings with severe allergies and they rub their manes and tail head hair off every summer, as well as ears, faces, and rumps. I can't get it stopped, even with allergy shots and worming monthly, they itch constantly all spring, summer, and into the fall. I had given Ketalog shots each spring but last year my Mustang gelding foundered badly after a Ketalog shot, and my vet said he couldn't have any more of those shots. I don't know what foundered him, but now he won't get even the little relief the shot provided. I might do a special paddock for those two, it will be pretty bare, but maybe they will have a better time with their allergies. 

Anyway, hoping your girl gets feeling better! The Nu-Stock is sulfur based, that is the smell. Rotten eggs! But it will help with itching and hopfully will give your pony some relief. I use it on my two geldings on their tail heads, also on any patchy skin. It works wonders


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Poor pony! It may well be just allergies for her:-(. I have two geldings with severe allergies and they rub their manes and tail head hair off every summer, as well as ears, faces, and rumps. I can't get it stopped, even with allergy shots and worming monthly, they itch constantly all spring, summer, and into the fall. I had given Ketalog shots each spring but last year my Mustang gelding foundered badly after a Ketalog shot, and my vet said he couldn't have any more of those shots. I don't know what foundered him, but now he won't get even the little relief the shot provided. I might do a special paddock for those two, it will be pretty bare, but maybe they will have a better time with their allergies.
> 
> Anyway, hoping your girl gets feeling better! The Nu-Stock is sulfur based, that is the smell. Rotten eggs! But it will help with itching and hopfully will give your pony some relief. I use it on my two geldings on their tail heads, also on any patchy skin. It works wonders


I was thinking allergies of some sort. Been happening in the start of spring. Sorry to hear about the geldings. It has to be miserable. I was clipping nails on my gelding this afternoon, heard a large ruckus going on in the barn. Sassy was just rubbing like CRAZY against her feeder. Some was covered with Nu-stock. Anyway, vet is coming Tues. Hopefully she'll have some answers. I have leftover eye drops from her last ulcer period. I put some in. 
And yes! That smell is ROTTEN EGGS! Thank you!
Terry


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Poor Sassy:-(. Glad the vet is coming out, hopefully Sassy will get some relief!

I would stop using the Nu-Stock if Sassy is rubbing more than normal, or if it has been worse since using it. It only needs to be applied every 3 days, so maybe let it be until the vet can get there to look at her. Some horses might have a mild reaction to the cream, but since you used MTG on her successfully, it shouldn't be an issue. Better safe than sorry though..


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Poor Sassy:-(. Glad the vet is coming out, hopefully Sassy will get some relief!
> 
> I would stop using the Nu-Stock if Sassy is rubbing more than normal, or if it has been worse since using it. It only needs to be applied every 3 days, so maybe let it be until the vet can get there to look at her. Some horses might have a mild reaction to the cream, but since you used MTG on her successfully, it shouldn't be an issue. Better safe than sorry though..


Good idea! Thanks again, will get back after tues.
Terry


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

This time of year horses often turn up with lice and it makes them itch like crazy. There's a powder that comes in a can and is marketed for just about every critter, from chickens to cows. The active ingredient is 0.25% permethrin. Good for lice and mites and a bunch of other things. The lice is very easy to transmit from one animal to another via grooming tools or even just a post that multiple animals rub against. 

Shake the powder onto the mane, around the ear, under the mane, etc. Rub it in. The little lice are super hard to see but the itching and rubbing is a classic symptom, and the time of year is another giveaway. The swollen eye is almost certainly just an injury sustained while trying to rub/itch.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Update!
Well my vet says that she thinks its rain-rot. No lice, no ear mites. Said to shampoo with IODINE shampoo. Once a week, for 3 weeks. Thinks it will take care of her hair loss and itching. Wasn't expecting this! 
She was very impressed with both of Sassy's eyes having ulcers in both last summer after her guttural pouch problem. One eye had the size of a pencil eraser ulcer, it was massive!
So off to Farm & Fleet for shampoo.
But today was a GREAT DAY! I became a Grandpa for the 2nd time. Had a little blue eyed Granddaughter at 2:11pm. 6lbs and 18" long. What a little thing! Woo! Hoo!
Thanks again everyone for your help! I do dearly hope I won't need to bother you guys and gals for awhile. Have a great riding summer!
Terry


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats on the birth of your granddaughter!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm glad it's just rain rot, but I'm surprised the MTG didn't take care of it. 

Congratulations on your new granddaughter.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats on that new baby!!! How fun!

The MTG/Nu-Stock is one of the best Rain Rot killers I've ever found. I'm also surprised it didn't get rid of it?!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Rain rot will come with scabs and hair coming off in chunks. An iodine shampoo will clear it up but it might take 2 rounds of it.

MTG and Nu-Stock works pretty good for rain rot also. 

I am surprised at the vet's diagnosis.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm glad it's just rain rot, but I'm surprised the MTG didn't take care of it.
> 
> Congratulations on your new granddaughter.


THANK YOU!
That was why I said "wasn't expecting this!" I told her I was using MTG-Nu-stock. I just purchased another shampoo blend "can't remember the name right now from F&Fleet. Another rain-rot med.
Well Sassy is soaking right now, going to rinse in 20 mins. I'll get back again on results.
Very questionable here. This vet has been in action for 10+ yrs now. She did the surgery on Sassy's eye. Cut my stallion. Sooooooo, I do dearly hope she's on the right track!
We'll see!
Terry


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Has the affected areas been clipped and cleaned.
Sulphur based oint should do the trick. And applying twice a day works better and allows to inspect the patch more often.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerryR said:


> THANK YOU!
> That was why I said "wasn't expecting this!" I told her I was using MTG-Nu-stock. I just purchased another shampoo blend "can't remember the name right now from F&Fleet. Another rain-rot med.
> Well Sassy is soaking right now, going to rinse in 20 mins. I'll get back again on results.
> Very questionable here. This vet has been in action for 10+ yrs now. She did the surgery on Sassy's eye. Cut my stallion. Sooooooo, I do dearly hope she's on the right track!
> ...


I honestly have never seen rain rot on anything but legs. I am not questioning your vet, only saying that in my experience I haven't dealt with its in other places. Right now I have an older TB mare that has a chronic rain rot issue, her pasterns are bad every spring and summer. I have tried it all, and Nu-Stock or MTG work the very best at knocking it down.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

diffident3 said:


> Has the affected areas been clipped and cleaned.
> Sulphur based oint should do the trick. And applying twice a day works better and allows to inspect the patch more often.


The area around her ear I clipped. And looks really good! But she still scratches the ear. I looked and felt inside, she pulls away now. Very dry, very little bumps right down at the bottom of the ear. Then I would just slide my finger down into her ear drum. Little bumps and crusty.
I'm going now with ear mites?????
Going to coat her down with more Nu-stock in the ear. And I'll use the shampoo on the outside skin around the ear. Sound like a plan??????????
Of course my vet said if the shampoo doesn't work, she has stronger stuff.
MO MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!
Terry


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Tough nut to crack


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

You need to be persistent.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

My one problem child gets rainrot on top of her prodigious rump, forward to the withers, back to the dock. All dorsal surfaces that hold the dirt and wet.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Terry
Now dryness can be got around .As available apply paraffin baby ointment .Add a little to the Sulphur ointment 
Benzlybenzoate based ointment would be the next option.
Need not change to this .
Give Sulphur a chance for a reasonable time,say 15 days.
Lovingly keep the patch clean.
Religiously apply the ointment.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

@Jennygrey
Equiderma skin ointment.
This has worked well for rainrot.
Your child could heal with this.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

diffident3 said:


> Terry
> Now dryness can be got around .As available apply paraffin baby ointment .Add a little to the Sulphur ointment
> Benzlybenzoate based ointment would be the next option.
> Need not change to this .
> ...


Thank you! I will stay with it. Snowing here today, so I know she's gonna get wet again. But nice and sunny and warming by the end of the week. 50's-60's.
Time is the healer!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

diffident3 said:


> @Jennygrey
> Equiderma skin ointment.
> This has worked well for rainrot.
> Your child could heal with this.


I found that if I proactively bathe her with an iodine shampoo at the beginning of the wet season - say, November - and then again partway through, in February, that she won't develop rainrot in the first place. Took me a few years to figure that out, though. Before that, I was always playing catch-up in December when the rainrot would show up and chunks of hair would start sloughing off. It was like clockwork. And it didn't matter how often I brushed and groomed her. It had to be an iodine shampoo bath. She just stayed too wet. Now I blanket her during the wet season and that seems to do the trick also.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

This seems to be a symptom of a horse with Vitamin A deficiency. Along with the crummy hooves and coarse hair.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very nice.
I too believe in ,prevention is better than cure.Good health to your baby!


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Crummy hooves could be more due to Biotin.
Biotin helps in healthy hoof growth in chipped hooves .
50mg is the requirement.
You may have to buy a concentrate/supplement containing Biotin.
Greens like alpha alpha will take care of the bit A.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

diffident3 said:


> Terry
> Now dryness can be got around .As available apply paraffin baby ointment .Add a little to the Sulphur ointment
> Benzlybenzoate based ointment would be the next option.
> Need not change to this .
> ...


HAPPY EASTER everyone!
Update Sassy's hair is growing back just fine, after nu-stock and iodine shampoo baths. 
Her ear is still real dry and crusty inside. Going to visit granddaughters today and see about some baby ointment, to put on.
Anyway, off to the Easter egg hunt!
Take care, Terry


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Easter all!


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good recovery!
How nice.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aveeno baby is good.


----------

